# Integy 16X7v6 Help?



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

I purchased a 16X7v6 and am having some problems. I am charging 4200 mAH 4 cells packs. I have my voltage dropback set to .005/cell. When I repeak packs the charger does not shutoff at .020 dropback as it should. Any ideas on what the problem might be?

The charger supposedly has built in anti-false peak software. Maybe this is the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I've never had a problem with the 16x7v6's I've used...

Generic questions: 
?You DO have it set for 4-cells...?
?You DO have it set for NiMh...?


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

I've had good luck getting answers from the Integy forums. You can also email Alfred (I think is his name.) He was always quick to getting back to me. I think his email is:

[email protected]

I'll check when I get home, stupid firewall at work won't let me log onto the Integy website. LOL!


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks. I did fill out a ticket on Integy's website. I got a response quickly, but it was pretty useless. The response was essentially "don't repeak your packs". I countered back and haven't received another response yet.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Even most of the Turbo chargers have this problem. Even when you have the long lockout off the charger will charge for 60 seconds before starting to read the voltage. So when the voltage starts to drop before the 60 seconds mark the charger doesn't read that voltage drop. It begins to read the voltage after 60 seconds, so your total voltage drop will be .02 plaus whatever it droped before 60 seconds. I kow CE has fixed this on some of it's versions but not all. Maybe something like this is happening with your charger also. When I repeak, I just watch the voltage and stop charging as soon as the voltage drops .01


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

That's a good thought Mike. Luckily with the CE chargers the voltage rarely if ever has stopped rising at 60 seconds.

With the Integy the voltage had dropped back .06 and it was still going when I noticed and yanked the pack off. I tried setting the dropback to only .002/cell and the same thing occurred again. I was watching that time though and pulled the pack at .03. It's definitely a lockout thing, because when I charged a fully discharged pack it seemed to work fine, although I did not watch to see how much it dropped back. The pack came off at the proper temp. so I am assuming it worked properly in that situation.

I think I am going to try setting the charger for like 500 mAH and see if that fools its long lockout. Hopefully those MAH settings don't create a hard limit like the old CE chargers used to have built in.

Worst case scenario I just won't peak packs with the thing. I'll still have a CE charger to peak with anyway. The goal was to replace a GFX with this thing. At the moment it's been a pretty disappointing experiment


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah Pat -- I'm keeping my GFX too (and in fact having it updated with the new display) because I like it for that last repeak before the race (as well as discharging packs at 30 amps).


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

Well I got a sensible answer from Integy, and Mike was exactly right. The lockout time is set for 3 minutes and it is non-adjustable. Pretty big bummer. Hopefully no one who races goes and buys this thing as a primary charger :-(.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

I always thought it was a stipid feature. I wonder what the thinking is behind it.


----------

